# un robot sin pics



## harima (Dic 10, 2005)

Hola a todos, me gustaria saber si alguin podria ayudarme  con un diagrama de un robot pero sin usar pics
porfavor es importante su ayuda


----------



## Marcelo (Dic 10, 2005)

Hola harina,

Creo que deberías ser más específico (a) en lo que quieres decir con "robot", pero puedes fijarte en esta página que hay uno muy sencillo con unos pocos elementos, se llama MICROBOT COKIE-LUZ y sigue una fuente luminosa. 

http://www.jvmbots.com/frames/main.htm   (Haz click en "Montajes" y luego en "Robots")

Saludos,
Marcelo.


----------

